# The Best Day for Fishing, Ever – Inshore 12/7/08



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I am impressed. The bunch of you are die hard fisherpersons.
(I'm learning to be politically correct) Hi Sophie...
I've been known to get up before dawn to canoe in sub 40° air.
Note air, not wind. It was freakin' cold out there in the wind.
I 'm not quite right, and lean to the extreme, but fishing in that
cold wind was more than I would deal with.
(years ago yes, not anymore...)


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great report as usual. Look forward to doing it again when the weather is more cooperative.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going back out there and try to get that 27" red that I almost boated him [email protected] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Alright, do you guys remember the kayaker we passed going into the creeks? (Tom, Blake and I saw them staked out later in the morning.) That was Todd and Christian, some regulars back there. They did what I usually do and let themselves get stranded by the low tide and kept fishing until there was enough water to leave. Here's their report from the same day...bottom line, we should have stuck it out and not worried about the tide. [smiley=frustrate2.gif]



> Christian and I headed out Sunday wishing we could have gone Saturday. It was really windy. But after running into some big reds at low tide that wouldn`t eat we moved out of the flats area and into the creeks. There were dozens of reds just sitting at any of the holes. Christian caught over 15 reds and a few trout then gave up on me as they were all ," baby reds I don`t want," he says . I caught over 25 reds ,over a dozen trout and 4 flounder. Nothing had any size to them but was still fun to keep catching. All fish caught on fishbites chartruesse pepper jerkbaits on 1/4 ounce slayer inc jig heads.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Man, would love to go ahng out there some time. great job guys!!


----------

